# [SOLVED] Need help with fan wiring



## MKAG 212 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hello, i have a fan pulled from an old socket 478 heatsink, trimmed the plastics around it and it fits my fan less GPU heatsink perfectly. But the problem is the wiring it is a three pin and i want to connect it to a regular molex from the PSU (like the ordinary case fans). The fan has a Yellow, Black, and Green wires and don't know what goes with what because it's not the regular Black & Red. On the fan label it says 12VDC 0.60A ( i know it's voltage & amps) but don't know what that means in computer terms. Will this fan work?


PS i followed a guide on how to pull the wires from molex using a needle i practiced on a dead fan, it's easy now just waiting help on the wiring.


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Need help with fan wiring*

ok dude all you have to do is run the red and black cables from the fan straight into one of the molex connectors red and black wires :smile:, i have 3 fans on my case done like this cause i ran out of connections on the mobo . the only downside to this is that the computer wont recognize you have a fan on the case so it will be spinning the same speed all the time.


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Need help with fan wiring*

o sorry didn't see the colors of the wires you said hmmmm, well the black wire is most likely the negative. just run that into the black on the molex, then touch the other two into the red wire slot on the molex until the fan works. i believe the green one is the positive, i would recommend you use that first but if it doesn't work try the yellow one.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Need help with fan wiring*

black >> ground
yellow >> +12 volt
red >> +5 volt
green >> feedback sense (for speed monitor)

You could connect the fan up to the 5 volt line (yellow to red). I expect it would not even start. In either case nothing will be damaged.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Need help with fan wiring*

Kind of 50/50 on whether it'll start. Better fans have a lower starting voltage, so that volt mods can be used to trim down the fan speed. I put in a couple Gelids earlier, noticed on the package that they have a 5 volt minimum to start. It's worth a shot, good chance that it'll work, and video cards can always use better cooling.


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Need help with fan wiring*

First off, check to see if you have an open fan header on your motherboard. That would allow you to set fan speed from BIOS. Most have 2 (cpu_fan and case_fan, but my son's has an extra).

Failing that, I'd go with something *like this*. Will take the confusion out of it and allow you easy speed changes for not a lot of cash.

Either option would be better than just going direct power from molex, IMO. But if you insist on that option, buy a 3 pin-4 pin adapter for a couple bucks.


----------



## MKAG 212 (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Need help with fan wiring*

Did the work just now black to black, yellow to red and the fan would not spin. Yellow to Yellow and it worked but at full noisy speed. At least it gets the job done and moves the hot air from the heatsink. I could go with what Ssrogg suggested using the unused SYS fan header on the MB but the wires don't reach there and for the controller it is a pain to order online where i`m currently at. Anyway, job done and thanks alot you guys one by one for the help. Wish you all good luck.


----------

